# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > **CONFIDENTIAL** BLOOD TESTING and 5 Day STEROID CLEANSE! >  22 Y old blood work results

## pepous

Hello,

I am 22 years old man. My testosterone look quite low on my age.

*The results are:
*
LH 2,5 U/L <1,2 - 8,6>
THS 3,32 mU/L <0,34 - 5,60>
Free T4 10,1 pmol/l <7,9 - 16,0>
Free T3 5,1 pmol/l <3,8 - 6,0 >
T4 total 90,01 nmol/l <78,00 - 157,00>
T3 total 1,68 nmol/l <1,34 - 2,73>
FSH 2,7 U/l <1,3 - 19,3>
*Estradiol 130 pmol/l <0 - 173>*
*Prolaktin 408,7 mIU/l <56,0 - 278,0>*
*Testosteron 14,1 nmol/l <6,1 - 27,1>*
SHBG 25,0 nmol/l <13,2 - 89,5>
FAI ( free androgen index ) 56,4 % <22,2 - 110,2>

Please help me interpreting these results. Should´t testosterone be in high 1/3 and estradiol in low 1/3 ? And what about estradiol and thyorids, are they OK?

My sympthoms while I did these blood work are:
1. lethargy
2. non agresivity
3. cant concentrate
4. low self esteem
5. anemia sympthoms
6. Can gain muscles

Thank you very much

----------


## lovbyts

Your THS is low but not your Testosterone .
Did you see a doctor? Looks like you might need to get your thyroid checked to see if it's producing properly. Even if your test ends up being low you need to find out WHY and fix the problem, dont consider TRT at your age. That would suck.

----------


## pepous

Thank you. I dont plan TRT. I just want to know how to fix my problems. I did this bloodwork on my own but I want to go with these results to doctor to help to interpret. But I want to be informed pacient who know what to wants.

I dont believe doctors in my country will do the best. Thats why I am asking. Is it possible that anything of this ( TSH or Prolactin ) may cause me my sympthoms of low test?

Is it really low TSH? Becouse it is in range = doctor will not consider anything. Can you explain me that?

Thank you

----------


## lovbyts

Oh woops, I read it wrong. Yes it's in rang. Sorry about that

----------


## kelkel

No, TSH is really "not" that good. Lov was correct the first time. A more modern range for TSH is .3 - 3.0. That scale on your BW is basically old. When TSH is elevated is suppresses T4, which is the pool from which FT3 comes from. Really need RT3 and antibodies for a better assessment but your thyroid appears sluggish to me. Know that hypothyroid gives the same symptoms as hypogonadism.

I see your FSH but where is your LH level. These are key indicators in blood work. If you have one you more than likely have the other. Post it if you have it please. Your estradiol test does not appear to be a sensitive assay therefore it's basically useless. Your prolactin level is through the roof and screams the need for an MRI to check for prolactinomas, IMHO. High prolactin can suppress testosterone levels and cause other problems as well. I'm betting your libido is shot at this point?

Are you coming off an aas cycle or prohormones by chance? Hopefully not.

Right now you need to find a competent doc for a proper diagnosis. Do not jump on TRT. Find the root cause and fix it first. TRT right now without a causative factor is a band aid only.

Hope it helps.

kel

----------


## pepous

RT3 and antibodies = Anti-TPO and Anti-Tg right?

My LH result will be on monday. I will update. My libido is not supressed all the time. Sometimes it is normall and sometimes it is supressed. Unfortunately I HAVE aas cycle experiences BUT my problems started in puberty much sooner than aas. To be honest my problems were one of the reason why I started any aas cycle. ( Chicken or the egg causality ). So dont think aas did anything in this. I did only few mild cycles in history.

----------


## kelkel

Yes, Interested in seeing how this turns out for you. Update it please.

take a look at www.stopthethryoidmadness.com

----------


## pepous

I just updated my LH results in first post. It is 2,5 U/L < 1,2 - 8,6 >.

----------


## kelkel

Definitely low. Try to get that MRI.

----------


## pepous

So my doctor will do some more tests. She will also retest my Prolactin. 

ko + diff
Urea
Kreatinin
Bilirubin conjugated
Alt
Ast
CRP
glukosa
cholesterol
Total cholesterol
LDL cholesterol
Prolactin ( retest )

It will be done in friday next week. Hope she will than do that MRI. Thank you.

----------


## Granovich

why do you have high prolacin?
did you use nandrones in your cycle ?

----------


## pepous

No I dint.

----------


## JHeisman1

seems like prolactin is the only thing elevated. Sometimes related to meds [aas = nandro, antipsychotics, etc] or thyroid related [TRH stimulates prolactin release]. Your case with labs and history [unless you take an antipsychotic medication] suggest that neither of these possibilities are likely. It is probably primary hyperprolactinemia, most commonly from prolactinoma which should be detected on the MRI you mentioned. They are common and benign [my family member has it as well], patients with this tumor improve on Bromocriptine or Cabergoline oral pill, usually only take it for 1-2yrs and can stop it. Good luck!

----------


## pepous

*Updated results:* (dont know ref. ranges)

UREA = 6.7
KREAJ=92
EGFRM1=1,42
BIL = 8.3
ALT=0.59
AST=0.38
CRP=0.7
PGLU=4.51
CHOL=4.56
LDL=2.89
*Prolactin=22.93 (ref. range is up to 15 doc sayed)
*U-GLU=normal
U-PROT=stopy
U-BIL=negative
U-UBG=normall
U-PH5=5.5
U-Blood=Negative
U-NITR=Negative
*U-LEURO=2 (higher than range)
*

So I will now go to endo - Hope he will send me to MRI as you suggest.

Thank you.

----------


## pepous

Hello, 

I have new update. My doctor did me another bloodwork and she said I should go to test 3 hours after I woke up. So I did and my prolactin is in this test not increased.

*Results:*
IGF-1 290 <265-410>
STH 0,03 <0-20>
SHBG 38.1 <12-75>
LH 2.26 <1,5-9,3>
FSH 2.43 <1.4-18.10>
Prolactin 12.04 <2.1-17.7>
Estradiol <0.09 <0.04-0.19>
Korizol 504 <118-618>
Testosterone 12.5 <5.4-30.4>
T4 - free 15.9 <11.5-22.7>
TSH 1.707 <0.5-4.9
ACTH 28.2 <10-60>

Also I did that MRI as you suggested yesterday but the results will be in next 14 days.

----------


## pepous

*Results of MRI* there was found small 2mm pituitary microadenomas. But becouse of my hormones are in range it is no needed to deal with it.

What do you think?  :Smilie:

----------


## Brohim

> *Results of MRI* there was found small 2mm pituitary microadenomas. But becouse of my hormones are in range it is no needed to deal with it.
> 
> What do you think?


that is why your LH is low. You can live with test in the lower level range. Question is does it effect your day to day life? If it doesn't I would not worry about it and move on with your life. TEst therapy is the last resort

----------

